# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغییر گروه آزمایشی در حوزه رفع نقض کارت؟

## AlwaysNoth

با سلام دوستان عزیز
من امسال واسه کنکور تجربی ثبت نام کردم ولی خب همه درسارو بجز زیست در حد بالا ۸۰ میزنم 
زیستو اصلا نمیتونم بخونم و واقعیتش اصلا علاقه نداشتم تا به ان روز 
هروفت خواستم بخونمش کلا دلسرد شدم از زندگی 
حالا میخاستم تو تایم باقیمونده گروه آزمایشیمو ار تجربی به ریاضی تغییر بدم 
نگید نمیشه که دیدم چند نفر حتی چند هفته پیش انجام دادن 
حالا سوالم اینه با توجه به اینکه کمتر از یک هفته مونده به کنکور 
من میتونم تغییر رشته بدم ؟ و اگه از طریق باجه های رفع نقضانیت کارت ، یجوری میتونم راضیشون کنم اینکارو انجام بدن واسم؟
نگرانیم از اینه حتی اگه تغییر رشته بدم چون خیلی دیره واسم سوال چاپ نشه تو ریاضی -_-
راستی اگه امسال دانشگاه نرم باید برم سربازی -_-

----------

